# Where can you borrow a deceased horse?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You could contact your local veterinary hospital, but most deceased horses are either buried or cremated right away. They pose a health hazard otherwise.

I can't imagine what kind of 'art' would require a dead animal, unless it's taxidermy.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm actually confused as to what you would need a dead horse for. Care to share?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

and once you got the dead horse, I dont think people would want it back.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Weird, How do you borrow? and how would you haul it to and fro?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

A dead horse is not something anyone is going to have just lying around (well, come to think of it, it would be lying around, lol), this is completely odd.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

If you live near a vet school or vet tech training program, they often have many animals available for study and may be willing to assist you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We used to get bones from a local slaughter yard in the UK for still life drawing so is that what you mean?
A lot of Vet Training Centres/Universities will euthanise unwanted horses to use in teaching so I'd try them first


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you needing an entire, intact, horse or just parts?


----------



## Jin (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh no no no, I don't want it in parts!! I don't think I could stomach that. Me and my art buddies at uni require a big size adult (preferably a mare). We intend to imitate a certain upside down horse statue by artist David Cerny. Google it.

I appreciate not many owners will allow this, and I don't blame them. But me and pals don't know where to go and ask. We would pay for the borrowing. By the way, I'm from UK.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Your best bet is a taxidermied animal then, not a recently deceased one.

Nobody's going to want you to recreate St. Wenceslaus' Ride with an actual horse unless it's taxidermied.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Man, you guys do some weird stuff around the UK. 
I don't think people usually taxidermy horses. And laws don't allow them to be kept around - at least over here. 

Can't you just... Get a photo and re-create it? 
This whole thing is kinda macabre...LOL


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Have you ever been around a dead horse?
My Mom used to say there was nothing deader than a dead horse, I never realized what she meant untill I had to deal with a few dead horses.

You would hveve to find someone who is going to put their horse to sleep, quickly after the horse is dead, and before riggomortis sets in, move the horse into the statue position, wait for hard riggormortis to set in, then do what stuff you need to do. You will have a window because after so long riggormortis will leave and the horse goes limp again. Without riggomortis set in the horse will be limp like a noodle and that could be rather discusting. Better still you might need to get a young horse with better muscles least you rip a leg off, hanging the poor creature upside down.

Whoever lends you the horse will need to be a true patron of the arts.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I wouldn't call any of that "art"... sorry.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Does this project require a real horse?

If not, it might be cheaper to order a foam mannikin for your use, since horsehides are generally pretty expensive. 
The following sites are based in the US, but they should be able to ship overseas... There's a bunch of zebra poses and a few horse ones and since they're really just rigid foam, they're pretty easy to alter to a pose you like.

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/Default.aspx
Research Mannikins Taxidermy Supply Store
McKenzie Taxidermy Supply - Leading supplier of taxidermy supplies

If you can stomach it, here's a tanned horse hide that should be able to ship to the UK. They're listed as a domestic species, so getting it over the pond shouldn't be too much of a problem.
Lifesize Adult Pony Light Sorrel Taxidermy Quality Soft by Furries


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I googled it and that is just not possible with a real dead horse. Look for a new medium.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

His art is defiantly unique 0.o I would go with some type of clay instead. No offense but it never sat well with me when people consider a dead animal stuffed art. (was an art major for 3 years). 

Its in better taste(not to mention smell) to use a different medium.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Have any of you not heard of this guy then - his exhibitions have toured most of the world now and you can donate your body to him when you die if you want it preserved for all to see.
Gunther von Hagens


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

That is a whole different story, IMO. Rather science than art. Very interesting and educating. A bit scary, tho.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

jaydee said:


> Have any of you not heard of this guy then - his exhibitions have toured most of the world now and you can donate your body to him when you die if you want it preserved for all to see.
> Gunther von Hagens


Yes, I've heard of him and seen a documentary about his work. I'd love to see the exhibition but what he does is actual _preservation_, not just use dead bodies and call it 'art'. Gunther von Hagens is a _scientist_, not an artist.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

^
Really fantastic exhibition. Saw it in Chicago. As a nurse, I found it wholly fascinating. Could have used it during A & P!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We saw it in the UK when my sons art teacher organised a school trip for her students and parents were invited if interested
The exhibits are all 'posed' so very useful for anyone doing still life
It is a bit creepy though and quite a few people left early on as they felt they couldnt stomach it
It does go beyond scientific as he uses the figures as art forms too by the way he displays them


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree that the way they're displayed is artistic, but that's not the primary reason the exhibitions were created. 

I think they're fascinating, and unfortunately I don't think any of the exhibits will be coming anywhere close to me anytime soon. 

I'd gladly travel to Washington DC to see them, and I won't willingly go to DC for much of anything! :wink:


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> and I won't willingly go to DC for much of anything! :wink:


You and I both. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

If you're just needing the body in order to see how an animal's muscles might work when completely 'out' and not in control, why not ask to see a few casterations, floatings, or other small surgeries at a local equine clinic? They look pretty darned dead to me when they're totally knocked out, splat on the ground- and they're not dead  that means no rotting carcasses, no questionable dragging around of dead bodies, and no disposal issues later on. 

Otherwise get pictures of the real thing and just replicate it...thats an art in itself


----------



## waleybean (Jan 20, 2013)

Somewhat disturbing. A dead horse is not a nice thing to see and why anyone would want one for "art" is beyond me. But each to their own.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pish, some crazy, whacked out woman had an old horse that needed to be euthed, and she cut it open and was crawling around inside it while her SO took pictures of her doing it. Now THAT'S nuts, as well as disturbing and disgusting! :-x


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Glad you are not looking for a model to do a VISELEC!! :shock:


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Pish, some crazy, whacked out woman had an old horse that needed to be euthed, and she cut it open and was crawling around inside it while her SO took pictures of her doing it. Now THAT'S nuts, as well as disturbing and disgusting! :-x


not to mention she was naked.... :shock: When I first saw that i thought the girl should go see a doctor.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Pish, some crazy, whacked out woman had an old horse that needed to be euthed, and she cut it open and was crawling around inside it while her SO took pictures of her doing it. Now THAT'S nuts, as well as disturbing and disgusting! :-x




Dude... Really?! :shock:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Pish, some crazy, whacked out woman had an old horse that needed to be euthed, and she cut it open and was crawling around inside it while her SO took pictures of her doing it. Now THAT'S nuts, as well as disturbing and disgusting! :-x


That reminds me of the events that took place "back home" when I was little - just google up "flatlander sleeping bag/Cuddy Mountain" - basically two hunters became lost on the mountain, panicked and decided their only option was to shoot their horses and sleep inside the carcasses overnight.


----------

